# Powerball



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2012)

I was rummaging in the local "Boy's Toys" shop that has opened in town and with all the usual stuff (drinking toys, s*x toys, jokes) they had a powerball.

I was wondering if anyone has tried one of these?

We don't have room in the house for any large indoor exercise equipment or weights.  But these are quite small.  I'm guessing that they wouldn't be so bad for burning a few calories and building some strength.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2012)

I've seen them Mark, but never tried them. Let us know what you think if you get one!


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have one (of course!). Cost me ?20 and have used it once! Need I say more. May as well hold something with a bit of weight and circle your arms. It took me a while to get the ball going.  I may get it out again and give it a go. Personally for the money I would buy some dumb bells.


----------

